# Finding my love through Uber



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Does anyone else Uber in hopes of finding the right person to happily live after?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

No.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

You would have better luck finding the right person to live happily ever after with on a city bus.


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

No but if you do make sure it’s a pool/line pax def wifey material


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

No..
Wait.. WHAT?!
NO! 
F’ing NOO!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> Does anyone else Uber in hopes of finding the right person to happily live after?





IERide said:


> No..
> Wait.. WHAT?!
> NO!
> F'ing NOO!!


Haha

Good people take Uber too.
So it wouldn't be out of the question for me if I was looking.

My concern would be what would they think of me?
I was young when I took the hottest girl in town off the market.
Before I proposed I made sure to have a decent job. Had to show I was prepared to move out of my parents home and take care of her, etc etc.

Not sure if things have changed but you gotta show a little promise for the future.

Not that poor people can't fall in love, but first impressions are important.

I would look elsewhere unless it just happens naturally.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Yah, I would never want to be with a woman that was willing to be with an Uber driver..


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

IERide said:


> Yah, I would never want to be with a woman that was willing to be with an Uber driver..


She will be easily pleased


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

great plan, it keeps away the gold-diggers

If you have a real job and/or money keep it a secret, let her think you are "just an uber driver".
Then if things get serious you will know it's for real.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

whiskeyboat said:


> great plan, it keeps away the gold-diggers
> 
> If you have a real job and/or money keep it a secret, let her think you are "just an uber driver".
> Then if things get serious you will know it's for real.


Great advice! I've been hit on a few times while driving, thinking they just want me for my strapping good looks. It certainly cant be my driving...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> Does anyone else Uber in hopes of finding the right person to happily live after?


Hell no! I'm satisfied with the one-night stands.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Goodness me! Some of the comments have stabbed me in the heart with a dagger. 
Uber drivers are awesome people. Anyone should be honored to be with one.


----------



## Duckman963 (May 27, 2018)

I've done 2000+ rides now and only one of them was interesting enough for me to really want to talk to again.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Goodness me! Some of the comments have stabbed me in the heart with a dagger.
> Uber drivers are awesome people. Anyone should be honored to be with one.


Boooooooo


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Duckman963 said:


> I've done 2000+ rides now and only one of them was interesting enough for me to really want to talk to again.


That must be about the right ratio...

Only had two in almost 4000 rides.. 8>)

Too bad I will prolly never see again...8>(

Rakos


----------



## Duckman963 (May 27, 2018)

Rakos said:


> That must be about the right ratio...
> 
> Only had two in almost 4000 rides.. 8>)
> 
> ...


Stupid odds. 

Mine was a former aerospace engineer for nasa, who almost failed to graduate high school. She was also a massive star trek fan.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> Does anyone else Uber in hopes of finding the right person to happily live after?


There are a whole lot of people I want to happily live after.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Nick781 said:


> Does anyone else Uber in hopes of finding the right person to happily live after?


are you going to wait outside her house everyday waiting for her PING Request? HAHAHAH!!!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Maybe it's where I drive, but I meet attractive, fun, and interesting people all the time, and I've been hit on or at least invited to come into the bar for some drinks. If I was young and single I definitely wouldn't be opposed to meeting someone thru Rideshare if it was the right person.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> She will be easily pleased


If she's taking Pool, she'll be frugal with your money. If she's taking Pool Express, and not complaining about the walk, she'll help you towards your goals. She's not afraid of contributing. If she's taking either but being demanding or complaining, nothing you do will ever be good enough.

If she's taking X, she likes her privacy, and will keep your secrets, too.

If she's taking Black, she's high maintenance, and you'd better be able to deliver.

If she's taking SUV, she's high maintenance in your wallet AND your bed. You'd better be able to "measure up"!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> If she's taking Pool, she'll be frugal with your money. If she's taking Pool Express, and not complaining about the walk, she'll help you towards your goals. She's not afraid of contributing. If she's taking either but being demanding or complaining, nothing you do will ever be good enough.
> 
> If she's taking X, she likes her privacy, and will keep your secrets, too.
> 
> ...


I think I'm a pool girl kinda guy


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Nick781 said:


> Does anyone else Uber in hopes of finding the right person to happily live after?


SadUber did...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> If she's taking Pool, she'll be frugal with your money. If she's taking Pool Express, and not complaining about the walk, she'll help you towards your goals. She's not afraid of contributing. If she's taking either but being demanding or complaining, nothing you do will ever be good enough.
> 
> If she's taking X, she likes her privacy, and will keep your secrets, too.
> 
> ...


That's a whole lot of insight there. I may have to start screening names on pool requests. It would be helpful if I was less shallow.


----------



## Sl0re10 (May 7, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not sure if things have changed but you gotta show a little promise for the future.
> 
> Not that poor people can't fall in love, but first impressions are important.
> 
> I would look elsewhere unless it just happens naturally.


Well; if they'd go out with the uber driver you know they are interested in you more than money.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sl0re10 said:


> Well; if they'd go out with the uber driver you know they are interested in you more than money.


Not necessarily..... They may be in need of a chauffeur with a car.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

My Uber fantasy is for a "cheap" passenger to tip me a lotto ticket, only for it to win me $1,000,000,000.

Love via Uber is risky, especially nowadays when false accusations about indecency are prevalent. Even if you have a dashcam to prove you didn't do anything "bad", Uber might say "Why are you flirting with your passenger, that's unprofessional!"

Then again who knows, some people find love in the weirdest and most unlikely places. The other day I read a story about a guy in prison who dialed the wrong number during one of his free phone calls or whatever. Since he didn't want to waste the call, he decided to use the time to talk to the lady he accidentally called. They got to know each other and married each other later.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JimKE said:


> SadUber did...


Yeah, and they are still looking for his body... :/


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Make sure she’s not packing sausage. You may end up heart broken.


----------



## Macaque (May 22, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> If she's taking Pool, she'll be frugal with your money. If she's taking Pool Express, and not complaining about the walk, she'll help you towards your goals. She's not afraid of contributing. If she's taking either but being demanding or complaining, nothing you do will ever be good enough.
> 
> If she's taking X, she likes her privacy, and will keep your secrets, too.
> 
> ...


This just sounds like a s#itty version of a horoscope. Need to stay the fk away from SUV/black and gemini chicks


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> Does anyone else Uber in hopes of finding the right person to happily live after?


Uber made me his bottom *****. I can #HateLuv no other.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> If she's taking Pool, she'll be frugal with your money. If she's taking Pool Express, and not complaining about the walk, she'll help you towards your goals. She's not afraid of contributing. If she's taking either but being demanding or complaining, nothing you do will ever be good enough.
> 
> If she's taking X, she likes her privacy, and will keep your secrets, too.
> 
> ...


A fine analysis


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Haha
> 
> Good people take Uber too.
> So it wouldn't be out of the question for me if I was looking.
> ...


Erhm.. I work ft for uber/lyft and am not poor dude. I make great money cause i know how to hustle it. Sooo.... She might think pretty highly of you when you find out you consistantly earn 700+ a week just driving around..working a 40hr. Week.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Erhm.. I work ft for uber/lyft and am not poor dude. I make great money cause i know how to hustle it.


That's great that you do good.

But I was more referring to what a woman might be looking for when looking for "love".

I assure you in the eyes of most Uber drivers are poor.


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

Maybe you should put a sign in your car. 

"Tips and Love of my life are not required but
appreciated"


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Erhm.. I work ft for uber/lyft and am not poor dude. I make great money cause i know how to hustle it. Sooo.... She might think pretty highly of you when you find out you consistantly earn 700+ a week just driving around..working a 40hr. Week.


Here's the problem, if Uber is your only job. It was my problem too, so please don't get me wrong here. I'm not knocking you or the fact that you were working making and honest, consistent $700 a week. Just as a curiosity, is that after all of your expenses and taxes?

When I started driving for Uber, utilizing an Enterprise rental through their program with them, I was clearing, after expenses but before taxes, approximately $1,200 a week. By the time that I left, that amount had decreased substantially, and then working with other drivers I was able to boost it up a bit, but I was never able to get back to that consistent $1,200 a week. If you continue to work the Way You Are, you're never going to make more than that $700 a week. At least not on a consistent basis. There is no corporate ladder to climb here. No promotions to higher levels within the company, no annual increases. In fact, if you talk to any of the Vets here you'll find that there have been annual decreases. Even if they increase, as they are in the middle of doing now, the rates paid to the drivers, other steps are taken that damage drivers' ability to profit.

And again, I am not knocking $700 a week, but in my area, an apartment that is just outside the dumpier, crime-riddled neighborhoods will average around $1400/month. And then you can factor in utilities and food . Assuming your $700 is after all expenses and maintenance and taxes and putting into Social Security, it still gets eaten up real quick.

You are a hard-working man, and I'm going to assume an honest one, and will even toss in that you may well be a really great catch with regard to personality, great looks, and sex appeal and ability. Rich, however? Wealthy? Demonstrating a potential for professional and economic growth? Not so much. Especially if you're looking for a gold digger or high maintenance woman.

Don't feel too bad, though. Many on this forum, including myself at the moment, are in the same boat with the money situation . Not all, of course, but many.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> . There is no corporate ladder to climb here. No promotions to higher levels within the company, no annual increases. y.


That's the key there IMO.

Even if someone is comfortable where they are at, and even if Uber is still here in 10 years, you would still be in the exact same place in 10 years.

Definitely shouldn't get too comfortable and just settle.

Especially if still looking for love.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Love? I'm not providing that. Not without at least a 5x surge. These passengers, they all want something for nothing.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Rakos said:


> That must be about the right ratio...
> 
> Only had two in almost 4000 rides.. 8>)
> 
> ...


I picked up this pax yesterday. She asked me if I knew some handsome Uber driver she'd once taken in Tampa Bay, I told her I had no idea. Sorry Rakos, but I didn't put two and two together.


----------



## Driver_With_Uber (May 31, 2018)

Married. I get women pretty much throwing themselves at me 'on occasion'. It is kinda disturbing. Ego boost yeah... someone wanting to have sex with me because of my accent? No thanks. Maybe 0.5% of the rides are like this. I just want to get people home safely and get paid and go home.

I wouldn't think you would find love doing this job, but you never know. Maybe you are Jamie Foxx.


p.s. On the flip side.. I had a very very drunk Irish guy tell me my life was ruined because I wouldn't go into his house for a drink. He even offered me $50 to go drink with him. That was rather uncomfortable. The ride, plus 5 minutes of saying no thank you and other small talk before he eventually left trying to barter my time lol. (Obviously I don't drink and drive and I am here to earn money).


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Haha
> 
> Good people take Uber too.
> So it wouldn't be out of the question for me if I was looking.
> ...


If you need a letter of recommendation give me a holler - be glad to work one up for ya.


----------



## Uber889 (Apr 21, 2018)

#uberstalker #PANTS #bojackthoughts


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I picked up this pax yesterday. She asked me if I knew some handsome Uber driver she'd once taken in Tampa Bay, I told her I had no idea. Sorry Rakos, but I didn't put two and two together.
> 
> View attachment 233290


Handsome Uber Driver she had once taken?


----------



## One Star Larry (Apr 10, 2018)

If there’s a better way to find love than bottled water and mints I don’t know about it.


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I think I'm a pool girl kinda guy


That's fine. Just be careful and don't go getting a pool boy kind of girl.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

Because plenty of woman want to marry up and marry an uber driver, we are all such big breadwinners, driving rented Hyundai elantras for peanuts definitely gives off the marriage material vibe.

Since we are uber drivers, we think highly of ourselves. But every person that gets in your car for a ride literally doesn’t give two shits about you, does not respect you, could do without talking to you, and thinks you are a shlub because you drive uber. Nobody gives a shit about their uber drivers, good luck finding your bride to be.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Nick781 said:


> Does anyone else Uber in hopes of finding the right person to happily live after?


CREEPER ALERT!



UberPhool said:


> are you going to wait outside her house everyday waiting for her PING Request? HAHAHAH!!!


You know he's already doing that



Cableguynoe said:


> She will be easily pleased


She will be a meth head



Duckman963 said:


> I've done 2000+ rides now and only one of them was interesting enough for me to really want to talk to again.


My experience has been similar



GoldenGoji said:


> My Uber fantasy is for a "cheap" passenger to tip me a lotto ticket, only for it to win me $1,000,000,000.
> 
> Love via Uber is risky, especially nowadays when false accusations about indecency are prevalent. Even if you have a dashcam to prove you didn't do anything "bad", Uber might say "Why are you flirting with your passenger, that's unprofessional!"
> 
> Then again who knows, some people find love in the weirdest and most unlikely places. The other day I read a story about a guy in prison who dialed the wrong number during one of his free phone calls or whatever. Since he didn't want to waste the call, he decided to use the time to talk to the lady he accidentally called. They got to know each other and married each other later.


Then he murdered her and the kids and is now doing life.



Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Erhm.. I work ft for uber/lyft and am not poor dude. I make great money cause i know how to hustle it. Sooo.... She might think pretty highly of you when you find out you consistantly earn 700+ a week just driving around..working a 40hr. Week.


So you think $700/wk is "great" money?


----------



## UberPressident (May 8, 2018)

im lonely someone pm me
my number in the porta potty no luck


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

One Star Larry said:


> If there's a better way to find love than bottled water and mints I don't know about it.


Qualudes and vodka


----------



## Hand of God 137 (Apr 17, 2018)

Yup

Anyone wanna make out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2017)

There's no reason to believe that just because someone is a rideshare driver, that they don't own property, businesses, stocks, and/or other passive income.

Rideshare earnings are fully expensed after all.

People who do automatically assume that tend to be unintelligent and worth ignoring.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Timberwolf said:


> There's no reason to believe that just because someone is a rideshare driver, that they don't own property, businesses, stocks, and/or other passive income.
> 
> Rideshare earnings are fully expensed after all.
> 
> People who do automatically assume that tend to be unintelligent and worth ignoring.


I'm ok with being wrong 1 out of 10 times


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

One Star Larry said:


> If there's a better way to find love than bottled water and mints I don't know about it.





Rat said:


> Qualudes and vodka


Either way, your gesture of providing dinner and drinks are always appreciated by a lady.
Just a matter of the type of lady....



Nick781 said:


> Does anyone else Uber in hopes of finding the right person to happily live after?


Actually, I drive to get away from the person who I once thought was "the right person to happily live after with".
Just sayin'.......


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Nick781 said:


> Does anyone else Uber in hopes of finding the right person to happily live after?


Yes, and I do at least six times a day 

.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you find love as an Uber driver you most likely picked up 1 of 2 types of women, either a hard core drunk or a stripper, either way your screwed in more ways then one.



Cableguynoe said:


> I'm ok with being wrong 1 out of 10 times


The reality is you're wrong 9 out of 10 times LOL.


----------



## Mr.UberUber (Nov 5, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> Does anyone else Uber in hopes of finding the right person to happily live after?


You were deactivated from Uber a while back for high cancellation rate. That means your driving Lyft for love, not Uber. That's like going from Tinder to Craigslist.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Just tell em you Uber to pay your way through med school.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Jan 13, 2018)

It's very hard for a woman to respect an Uber driver enough to truly think of him as a prospect. Wealth, social status, male dominance, and looks are what's attractive in a man.

I once met up with girl from out of town, whom I drove the night before. She found out about my real job. I teased her with self-deprecating humour saying it's getting better. She said: You're an Uber driver, anything I find out about you pretty much has to be better.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Gingerbeard said:


> She said: You're an Uber driver, anything I find out about you pretty much has to be better.


Used to be that women respected a man who was hard working and independent, no matter what he did. A factory worker was a guy who supported his family. Now it's attractive to get manicures and pay "professionals" to mow your yard. Too many men can't do anything for themselves anymore.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Just hunt her down in a bar like everybody else.
I found my wife in a cowboy bar. Almost had to fight for her - definitely had to run her date off.
We been together 36 years now.
Works every other time.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Just hunt her down in a bar like everybody else.
> I found my wife in a cowboy bar. Almost had to fight for her - definitely had to run her date off.
> We been together 36 years now.
> Works every other time.


So you like a woman...

that can kick your butt...

When neccessary...8>O

That's an awesome trait...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

That's the idea, when you are a loser, broke, alone and desperate drive for Uber and your life would improve
Lol


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Just hunt her down in a bar like everybody else.
> I found my wife in a cowboy bar. Almost had to fight for her - definitely had to run her date off.
> We been together 36 years now.
> Works every other time.


You know there are laws against keeping someone prisoner.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr.UberUber said:


> You were deactivated from Uber a while back for high cancellation rate.


But on which - potential love-interest ladies, or rides?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rakos said:


> So you like a woman...
> 
> that can kick your butt...
> 
> ...


Now, I didn't say I had to fight her.
I said, I had to fight FOR her.

We met in a cowboy bar; a known place for trouble. 
The guy made the mistake of getting up to go to the mens room.
I saw the empty seat. Sat down and introduced myself.
We were getting along well when he came back and said, "Hey, you're sitting in my seat."
I handed him the drink he left behind and said, "Then this must me your drink."
He stood there and looked at me for a long, uncomfortable minute while I prepared to defend my new seat. ... and he walked away. 
I turned to my soon to be next wife and said, "Was that your date?" She nodded yes, and I said, "He doesn't deserve you." He shudda knocked me on my ass.

Been together ever since. That was 35 years ago April 10.

I've said it before, and I admit it here. She saved my life. I'd of been dead a long time ago from disease, drugs, or gunshot wound - if not for her. All I was interested in was drinking, druging, fighting and f**king. I was unhealthy, skinny. Pix's of me back then ... not good.
She made it clear at the very beginning that my lifestyle had to change drastically if I wanted her in it. I had to make a choice. 
She forced me to make the right choice. 
I definitely got the better end of the deal. 
Together we are indestructible.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Now, I didn't say I had to fight her.
> I said, I had to fight FOR her.
> 
> We met in a cowboy bar; a known place for trouble.
> ...


As it should be...

Congrats on finding THE one....8>)

And tell Mrs. Uberbastid...

That the monkey said so...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Uberpoordriver (Jan 16, 2016)

You will be another driver charged with assault on intoxicated pax
And your better off working at Walmart you have real co workers here your the slave petty driver


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Now, I didn't say I had to fight her.
> I said, I had to fight FOR her.
> 
> We met in a cowboy bar; a known place for trouble.
> ...


Heh! She was getting tired of him anyway, and had already decided you looked more interesting. Otherwise, she never would have let you sit down in the first place.

She let you prove you had sack, and then challenged you to show backbone. Strong woman. Good on her, all the way around. And good on you for meeting the challenge!


----------



## yuck (Jun 5, 2018)

if she takes express pool & doesn't tip least $5 shes a poor smut & a thief

if she takes pool & doesn't tip least $5 shes a poor smut & a thief

if shes takes x & doesn't tip least $5 shes a poor smut & a thief

if she takes xl alone she appreciates the service

if she takes select she appreciates the service but is not super wise with her money it might be a prius

if she takes black shes wealthy or the tricks paying for it

if she coming from a hotel at 11pm-6am & not going to the airport shes a prostitute, if its pool, express pool, or x a mismanged one.

some guys like smuts, me personally if you tired of being broke stop effing for free & treat yourself


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

EFF love!


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

This thread is creepy af.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> This thread is creepy af.


It only gets creepy...

After you find him/her/it...

And figure out...

you can't live without them...8>)

Rakos


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Now, I didn't say I had to fight her.
> I said, I had to fight FOR her.
> 
> We met in a cowboy bar; a known place for trouble.
> ...


He just has a few life insurance policies on you and is just waiting LOL.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Heh! She was getting tired of him anyway, and had already decided you looked more interesting. Otherwise, she never would have let you sit down in the first place.
> 
> She let you prove you had sack, and then challenged you to show backbone. Strong woman. Good on her, all the way around. And good on you for meeting the challenge!


You have to love a woman who loves a caveman.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> You have to love a woman who loves a caveman.


Yes sir...Troglodites...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Yes sir...Troglodites...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 237345


Love the pix Rakos.
That's what 'cyber sex' was like 'back in the day.'


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> You have to love a woman who loves a caveman.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> Does anyone else Uber in hopes of finding the right person to happily live after?


*cough*Loser*cough*


----------

